

Interview with Replay: a debugging tool that's "like TiVo for software" - kristinwhite
http://talktech.tv/2008/12/04/interview-with-replay-part-1-tivo-for-software-debugging/

======
neilc
Sounds very similar to ReVirt:
<http://www.eecs.umich.edu/virtual/papers/dunlap02.pdf>

The idea is pretty cool: run a virtual machine, and record all the values and
precise timings of all the non-deterministic events that affect the state of
the VM. Then you can use the log to precisely replay the operation of the
virtual machine to restore its exact state to any time in the past. How you
get it to work on SMP is an interesting discussion...

